# Rescue People....



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I want to give everyone who does rescue on an everyday (or even ocassionaly!) basis a big cheer - it takes a very special person to do this.

I've brought food/toys down to the rescue near me, met the dogs, played with them, etc. and left feeling pretty good about "helping". Well, Friday I got involved with a person who's GSD was diagnosed with EPI; they were debating about putting her down due to the costs of the enzymes (she was only 15 months). They were open to finding her another home, so they let me send the pups picture and info to the rescue. The rescue jumped on getting a bio and her pics on their site. But, the owner contacted me this morning and said they put her down on Saturday anyway. I was devastated! I got too emotionally attached to fast - 

So, again to everyone who does this ALL the TIME - THANK YOU.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry that happened and my heart goes out to you. Thanks for trying to give this girl a chance







I too get emotionally attached fast - I think most people in rescue do. Every sweet face you see behind shelter doors steals your heart and you fall in love with them and the dog they could be. Some you can't save, and it's heartbreaking. But some you do and you take the memories of those sucesses with you like little candles in the dark on to the next situation. It's neverending unfortunately, but you hang onto those bright spots and it keeps you going because you want that happy ending for the next dog and the next one and...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank YOU for doing your part as well









Can't believe they put her down when the rescue intervened! Not too long ago with the husky rescue I volunteer with, we took in a PB sibe from a woman who was going to have her euthanized because she couldn't afford treatment for _mange_!

I do intake for a GSD rescue and let me tell you, that is one of the most heartbreaking jobs, but also one of THE most rewarding. I get to be the person who busts the dog out of a dingy 'cell' and just to see the change when they get outside of those walls is touching.

My GSD was my 4th GSD foster, but he is staying for good


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

i wonder if they would put a child down if "they were not perfect" And thank-you for caring enough to help this dog and all the others.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Thank you so much for trying to help this GSD, EPI is hard but not a death sentence. I have a dog with it and yes the enzymes cost alot, but I can't emagine a day without him.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My rescue group would have saved this dog. Lord knows we spend so much on dogs that have health problems.

Killing the dogs does happen, for whatever reason. But for the most part, the financailly strapped rescue groups do a good job.

As for rescue, it does not take special person. Just someone that can relate to the dogs they foster or adopt. The dogs, you can see the gratitude in their eyes.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

If you buy the enzymes thru the GSD EPI web board, they are much less than buying thru your vet. Diane buys them in bulk and you can get them from her. 
http://www.freewebs.com/enzymediane or http://www.k9-epi.com

There is absolutely no reason to put an EPI dog down.


----------

